# is this a good deal?



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

got a guy trying to sell a 75 G standard size (i beleive 48"x18"x24") with stand...i think i may be able to present him with $150 and he wouldn't be able to resist. Just wondering if this is a good deal or if i should try to get him lower. Of course the condition of everything will impact the worth of this equipment...i would see it in person, verify leak test, stand strength. so far i know that it is an Oceanic brand tank...anyone have experiences with these kind of aquariums?

Thanks.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds like a good deal to me if not scratched and the stand is in good shape. I saw the post that said $1 per gallon, but I haven't seen that for a long time. Maybe she was talking about the price for used tanks.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks tex.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Sounds good to me too, I bought my 90g with stand for 200$ and I had to replace a piece of rotten wood on the cabinet, sand, and repaint it. Then I had to remove the painted blue background a from the tank, seal the drilled hole in the bottom, and replace the plastic trim on the top of the tank so it would be black trim. 

But then again, I like to bargain, so I'd try get him lower


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

That's a pretty good price if it looks decent. I agree with the $1/gallon rule for used tanks, some are more abused than others though. I bought most of mine off CL for typically $100-200.


----------



## Rastan71 (Oct 18, 2009)

$1/gallon for the aquarium alone or with the stand? I have been looking for a decent 50-60 gallon setup with stand and have been trying to hold at the $100-$120 line, unfortunately most of the deals seem to be on the north side of the metroplex and I'm looking more for the west side since I'm 45 minutes west of Ft. Worth.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

That's about right, about $100 for a 55 if its in good shape. I got one for $75 that needed lots of TLC, still not done working on it.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

NorthTexas: Keep looking unless you are just set on this one. I got my 150 gallon (tank and stand) with a new python no-spill for $200. It was a great deal but if you keep looking you will find something like this. Patience is the key...


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

It's not me that's looking. The $100 one came with a refugium, 40 watt pump, light, coral, sand, etc. etc. I sold everything but the tank and a HOB filter for it, just going to use it as a breeder for something, probably shrimp.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorry North I saw texas in the name and just went with it. Its stuckintexas thats looking. I have noticed alot of very large tanks (150+gallons) being sold on CL lately for very good prices. Wish I didnt already have a room full of big ones.


----------



## Sollo (Mar 10, 2009)

We got a 75 gallon tank that is drilled for $80, ok $75 with no stand. 21" tall x 18" x 48".


----------

